# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Ηλεκτρική ψησταριά fest T16 1800W

## memmas

Καλησπέρα,
μου δώσανε μια ηλεκτρική ψησταριά fest T16E 1800W, αφού έψησα, είπα να καθαρίσω την αντίσταση με σαπούνι και νερό και την πάτησα.
Η ψησταριά έχει δύο λυχνίες, μία πράσινη που δείχνει ότι παίρνει ρεύμα, και μία κόκκινη που ανάβει όταν γυρίσεις τον ροοστάτη (of/off - θερμοστάτης)
Μετά από αυτό την επόμενη μέρα όταν την έβαλα στην μπρίζα έπεφτε το ρελέ ακόμη και κλειστή.
Άφησα την αντίσταση στον ήλιο, και τώρα όταν την βάζω στην μπρίζα, η πράσινη λυχνία ανάβει και το ρελέ δεν πέφτει, αλλά όταν γυρίζω τον θερμοστάτη ανάβει η κόκκινη λυχνία , ζεσταίνεται η αντίσταση και μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, πέφτει το ρελέ.

καμία ιδέα να την επαναφέρουμε οικονομικά...?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα,
> μου δώσανε μια ηλεκτρική ψησταριά fest T16E 1800W, αφού έψησα, είπα να καθαρίσω την αντίσταση με σαπούνι και νερό και την πάτησα.
> Η ψησταριά έχει δύο λυχνίες, μία πράσινη που δείχνει ότι παίρνει ρεύμα, και μία κόκκινη που ανάβει όταν γυρίσεις τον ροοστάτη (of/off - θερμοστάτης)
> Μετά από αυτό την επόμενη μέρα όταν την έβαλα στην μπρίζα έπεφτε το ρελέ ακόμη και κλειστή.
> Άφησα την αντίσταση στον ήλιο, και τώρα όταν την βάζω στην μπρίζα, η πράσινη λυχνία ανάβει και το ρελέ δεν πέφτει, αλλά όταν γυρίζω τον θερμοστάτη ανάβει η κόκκινη λυχνία , ζεσταίνεται η αντίσταση και μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, πέφτει το ρελέ.
> 
> καμία ιδέα να την επαναφέρουμε οικονομικά...?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Κατω απο την βρυση την εβαλες?
ή την επλυνες καυτη??

99% εχει παθει ζημια η αντισταση.Η μονη επαναφορα ειναι η αντικατασταση της.

----------


## memmas

Κάτω από την βρύση, αλλά είχε κρυώσει...  :Unsure: 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξατμιστεί το νερό που πήρε άμα την λιάσω κάνα δυο μέρες ακόμη ε...   :Rolleyes: 
Αξίζει οικονομικά? 
Γιατί κάτι τιμές που κοίταγα στο internet για άλλες αντιστάσεις ζητάγανε 15€-20€.
Ανταλλακτικά που βρίσκουμε? 
Ήξερα ένα μαγαζί στο μεταξουργείο αλλά έχω χάσει την κάρτα του.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ψήσε την αντίσταση (ολόκληρη ) μέσα σε φούρνο κουζίνας σε 150 βαθμούς περίπου για 1 - 2 ώρες . και ξαναδοκίμασε 
Αν έριξες νερό και σαπουνάδες και στα κουμπιά του θερμοστάτη και ότι άλλο ευαίσθητο ζέστανε το καλά με πιστολάκι και στο εσωτερικό του

----------


## memmas

Φίλε Κυριακίδη ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή, δεν έχω να χάσω και τίποτα, τα υπόλοιπα μέρη δεν έχουν ούτε σταγόνα, μόνο την αντίσταση έπλυνα...
Πάω να ψήσω  :Biggrin:

----------


## xampos

Φίλε υπάρχει και μία ακόμη λύση για να εξατμιθεί το μερό (αρκέι να μην έχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα) αλλά υπάρχει κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας αν την ακουμπήσεις και έχει διαρροή για αυτό γίνεται μόνο σεμπρ'ιζες όπου έχουν μετασχηματιστή 1:1 . Η λύση είναι να την βάλεις να δουλέψει για λίγο χωρίς την γείωση. Αν το δοκιμάσεις αν και στο ξαναλέω θέλει μετασχηματιστή 1:1 για να γίνει  με ασφάλεια σωστή δουλεία το κάνεις με δικεί σου ευθύνη και μόνο αν έχεις ιδέα αό ηλεκτρολγικά , γιατί το ρεύμα δεν χαρίζει.

----------


## memmas

Ευχαριστώ Χαράλαμπε, για την ώρα την ψήνω  :Lol:  για να δούμε...
Δεν πρόκειται να κάνω πειράματα επικίνδυνα για τόσο ασήμαντο λόγο... Προτιμώ να την ψήνω μία βδομάδα, που λέει ο λόγος.

----------


## memmas

Λοιπόν μετά από δύο ώρες ψησίματος στους 150C, It's ALIIIIVEEEE...  :W00t: 
Την δοκίμασα κάνα 10' στη μεσαία και στο full και το ρελέ δεν έπεσε, η αντίσταση πύρωσε όλη.

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές σας ,με σώσατε...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Λοιπόν μετά από δύο ώρες ψησίματος στους 150C, It's ALIIIIVEEEE... 
> Την δοκίμασα κάνα 10' στη μεσαία και στο full και το ρελέ δεν έπεσε, η αντίσταση πύρωσε όλη.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές σας ,με σώσατε...


για πες μας πως βγηκε το γλυκο ;    :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
ψηθηκε καλα μεσα;

----------


## memmas

Μια χαρά, όλα καλά, μπορεί να είναι και η ιδέα μου, αλλά μου φαίνεται να έχει πέσει η απόδοση της αντίστασης... :Huh:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μια χαρά, όλα καλά, μπορεί να είναι και η ιδέα μου, αλλά μου φαίνεται να έχει πέσει η απόδοση της αντίστασης...


Πλάκα μας κάνεις? προηγουμένως έγραψες 
*Την δοκίμασα κάνα 10' στη μεσαία και στο full και το ρελέ δεν έπεσε, η αντίσταση πύρωσε όλη.

*Άμα πύρωσε ... πύρωσε , μήπως ήθελες να λιώσει η αντίσταση? 
Και μην ξεχνάς λόγω πείρας τα σουτζουκάκια γίνονται ΜΜμμμμμμμμ  με χαμηλής απόδοσης ψησταριές !

----------


## memmas

Όντως είχε πυρώσει, την Κυριακή που την έβαλα παρότι έκαιγε/έψηνε, δεν κοκκίνισε η αντίσταση, βέβαια είναι παλιά, αλλά τι να πω μπορεί να είναι και η ιδέα μου όπως είπα...
Μπιφτέκια ήταν  :Tongue2:

----------


## vasilimertzani

χμμμ.
περα απο τις τεχνικες γνωσεις και πληροφοριες,παρεχουμε και πληροφοριες για μαγειρεμα,συνταγες κλπ.

----------


## goosey

Να μην ανοίξω παιδιά νεο θέμα, σε μικρή τοστιέρα μου έσπασε στο πίσω μέρος το σημείο όπου βγαίνουν τα καλώδια, έκαναν επαφή με το καυτό μέρος(την πλάκα) και έλιωσαν με αποτέλεσμα  ..."τσαφ".
Τώρα τα έφτιαξα τα καλώδια, τα μόνωσα μεταξύ τους με ταινία, η τοστιέρα λειτουργεί αλλά πρέπει να μονώσω τα καλώδια και *θερμικά* απο την πλάκα όπου δυστηχώς συχνά ακουμπάνε.
Καμιά λύση για κάποιο υλικό?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πήγαινε στις αποθήκες ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού και ζήτα το ως θερμοσυστελλόμενο (μακαρόνι) . έχει διάφορες διαμέτρους

----------

goosey (17-10-12)

----------

